# Hello from Batchtown IL.



## dallas1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello from Batchtown IL.
i have spent a life time shooting a bow from re curve to compound .......
i have bin out of the game for 3 years and starting to get the itch to get back at it.....


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* dallas1966. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## dallas1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks guys lots of good reading hear..........


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## hehunts (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT
Batchtown nice place 
Best known for Apples, Waterfowl, & Monster Bucks
And they have a few Saloons there also :darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------

